# HAUNTED RADIO: hr giger, halloween 3, va haunt fest, hangmans, & more!!



## hauntedradio (Jun 7, 2010)

This week on Haunted Radio, we are featuring news on the Virginia Haunt Fest, Hangman's House of Horrors, the Dracula tv series, Halloween 3, and more!!

Then, we give you next week's complete list of DVD and blu-ray releases, and we review the 2005 remake of "House of Wax." We then air a special edition of "Retched Radio" as Vincent Price narrates the tale of the Raven. Then, we give you the Top Ten Mother's in Horror history. All of this and so much more in the May 14 edition of Haunted Radio!!

*Listen to show:* Haunted Radio-051414.mp3

*Website:* http://www.hauntedradiopodcast.com/


----------

